# One of our own...



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just returned from a call that I will never forget for the rest of my life.

We were paged to unknown trauma with law on scene.  We're further updated that it originated as a weapon offense, or pedestrian vs. car, or assault with a bat, but that the pt. is unresponsive.  We arrive to a crowd of 30 people standing around our pt. so we order them to step back.  As they step back, we get our first look at our pt., who is sitting upright with the assistance of two bystanders.  We were shocked to find that the pt. is one of the members our our own department.  :sad:

Long story short, pt. is unresponsive to all stimulii, Pupils equal but not reactive, HR 120's, RR 30ish, cap refill < 2sec.  NO obvious signs of injury (raccoon eyes, battle sign, fluid in ears) but he does have some minor bleeding from the back of his head.

We do full C-spine, PUHA to ALS intercept, 15 lpm O2 via NRB, IV x2 NS (18ga & 16ga) and follow the ALS unit to the hospital.  Pt. is still unresponsive during entire transport so ALS does an RSI intubation.  Hospital puts him on vent and sends him to CT.

About an hour later, hospital pulls the tube and he regains consciousness.  We were allowed to visit him before we left, and he recognized us so that is a good thing. 

Please send your prayers to his family for me, and thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 27, 2006)

Those calls are the worse...

Law Enforcement I can empathize.... Ill light a candle and send healing prayers his way you hang in there... everything will be fine.

At least conciousness was regained...Thats a good sign..Keep us all posted and updated


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 27, 2006)

:sad:   Definitley keep us updated...Prayers sent.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats sucks.  Sorry to hear it.  Will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 27, 2006)

He'll be in my thoughts.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jon (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about it, FFemt.... It is always a shock to have to treat someone you know/work with.

I'll keep him in my thoughts.

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got back from visiting him again, and he said he should be released later today.  He remembers the events leading up to the incident, but not anything afterwards until he woke up in the hospital.

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone.


----------



## DT4EMS (Feb 28, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Just got back from visiting him again, and he said he should be released later today.  He remembers the events leading up to the incident, but not anything afterwards until he woke up in the hospital.
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts everyone.



Hey Bruddah,

You know how important it is to let someone know you care. Just by going an visiting, you are making him feel better.

Both of you are in my prayers .

Kip


----------



## Frogylovers (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thoughts and prayers*

My thoughts and prayers are with you, and everyone else!


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow, that stinks.  I'll say a prayer too.  Did you figure out what happened to him?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> Wow, that stinks.  I'll say a prayer too.  Did you figure out what happened to him?



From what we can gather, it involved some gangbangers and an ongoing dispute.  PD supposedly has one in custody, but we're concerned about retalitation fights this week.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 28, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> From what we can gather, it involved some gangbangers and an ongoing dispute. PD supposedly has one in custody, but we're concerned about retalitation fights this week.


 
Against EMS??!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 1, 2006)

Against him personally.  I don't want to speak out of turn, especially since I don't know the whole story yet.


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Mar 1, 2006)

I can't even imagine what that must have been like...  My prayers and thoughts go to him and his family.  

How horrible... Glad that he's doing better...

April


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 2, 2006)

*I pray healing and quick recovery for your colleague, quick resolution to the law enforcement matters, and peace and safety to you all. Thanks for sharing this situation, it is a good reminder to us all that at any time, any where, it could be one of us. Take care of yourself! All of you are in my thoughts and prayers! If I ever get hurt, I hope my friends and coworkers can take care of me with the cool head you obviously have. Keep us posted!*


----------



## WannaBEMT (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending prayers his way

Jenn


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Just a quick update....


He's been released to full duty and is back runnig calls with our department.  I would like to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers.  They worked, because he has no lasting injury or effects.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2006)

Glad he's back.


----------



## Jon (Apr 25, 2006)

Me too......


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 25, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (May 4, 2006)

*Good news indeed, thanks for the update.*


----------



## MMiz (May 4, 2006)

Great news!

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## emtff99 (May 4, 2006)

That is really good news to hear.


----------



## Frogylovers (May 13, 2006)

Wow, Those are the worse, glad to here though he's doing better. Prayers Sent, and please keep us up to date


----------

